# any ideas for the over 40`s ??????



## susie52 (Jun 21, 2007)

hi  

been trying to convince the NHS that myself and my husband need help - he is 10yrs younger than me but had an operation due to blockage - sperm count is better but not wonderful and they dont have good mobility ..... i started asking NHS for help at 39 - till they finally talked to me about it "oh you will just get pregnant naturally, wait awhile...` they kept telling me - made me feel like my husband and I actually knew more about our medical problems than the professinonals - after waiting 4 yrs and it still hadnt happended `naturally` my alarm bells were rinings .. why werent theirs ? 

anyway - finally started the ball rolling but shock horror I was now over 40 - yeaaa but like i said if they had listended earlier i would have been in my 30`s .......arghhhhh. Warwickshire said they dont really treat over 40`s.............

anyway .. anyway ... any one have experience or info on intelligent doctors who will treat a women now 41 and exasperated...

we did try to go private, but still needed our dr to sign the papers - again which he was reluctant to do.........by the way .. he has 5 kids !!!

ok rant over  

susie


----------



## Tweeter (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Susie
I had the same problem. Started trying to get pregnant when i was 38, DP is 3 years younger than me. By the time they had seen me to 'investigate' my fertility issues!!! basically because i was the oldest out of the 2 of us, i had turned 40. Yes, you've guessed it,'sorry but you are toooooo old for NHS fertility treatment, i argued the point saying that my DP wassn't, to no avail. We ended up having to pay for IVF where we were also told at the ET that the consultant doubted that it would work because of my age!!!. The lovely nurse who did my PT 2 weeks later said that even though i had 2 Grade 1 embies, they didn't even compare to Grade 1 embies of someone younger. Devastated by this and also for wasting alot of money. We are now doing DE abroad and once again my GP is now saying that they won't fund the drugs. I thought that being discrimatory against age was now not allowed in this country!!!! I would say, that if you choose to go privately, the GP needs to butt out and sign your papers, if he won't, see someone else. Unfortunately, i work for the NHS and no-one will treat us for free!
It's so not fair.

X Tweeter X


----------

